# totally newbie on websites and blogs



## tierra

I'm working on two groups - one women's anime/manga and the other a esoteric lecture series. 

Both I want to run totally free. I've found a free meeting place and have email and voicemails (free for both). 

Now I'm thinking we need either websites and/or blogs. I want it to be free, easy to do, and safe (friends running blogs in the past picked up a lot of malware from their blogs). I have not artistic talent and just need to post times, places, topics, speakers or whatever - nothing fancy, contact info, etc.

Can anyone tell me how to even get started?


----------



## JMPC

Blogger or WordPress would be good choices.


----------



## sobeit

wordpress.com is a good start. there are free templates and widgets you can choose from. It is generally easy to setup. It is extremely popular so it will be easy to get help as needed.


----------

